# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Çfarë duhet të mendoj ?

## Julianna

Ne 2003 duke chatuar u njoha me 1 djale,i cili esht ne f.sh. Une jetoja ne shqiperi ndersa ai jasht. Mbas  pak kohe lindi dashuria e para per mua se di e sata per ate. Cdo gje ne fillim shkonte mire por pasjaj filluan problemet pak nga mua e pak nga ai. Ne 2004 ma shkruan me sms qe é finita. Pa te dhene nje shpjegim,pse? Kam vuajtuar dhe vazhdoj te vuaj. Cte beja ne ato momente? Vendosa te mos e hapja me f.sh.ne menyre qe mos ti lexoja postimet qe bente ai,dhe keshtu bera. Kaluan 6 vite dhe u rregjistrova perseri. Shikoj qe ai me kishte kerkuar tek Njezer te humbur, per te ditur se si jam. Cne ky interesim ne 2007? Ia kam bere vetes me mijera here kete pyetje A me ka dashur ndopak ky njeri apo ka qen thjesht nje kalim kohe? Nuk kam bere ate qe bejn 99% e njerezve kur ndahen qe hedhin kujtimet qe kan nga i/e dashura. Unazen dhe foton e tij e kam akoma. Kjo gjendje po me shkaterron me shume se perpara. Nuk e di cte bej. Dhe pse gjithe diten e kam te zene me shkollen dhe punen mendja vetem tek ai. Si te dal nga kjo gjendje?

----------


## HEN-RI

> Ne 2003 duke chatuar u njoha me 1 djale,i cili esht ne f.sh. Une jetoja ne shqiperi ndersa ai jasht. Mbas  pak kohe lindi dashuria e para per mua se di e sata per ate. Cdo gje ne fillim shkonte mire por pasjaj filluan problemet pak nga mua e pak nga ai. Ne 2004 ma shkruan me sms qe é finita. Pa te dhene nje shpjegim,pse? Kam vuajtuar dhe vazhdoj te vuaj. Cte beja ne ato momente? Vendosa te mos e hapja me f.sh.ne menyre qe mos ti lexoja postimet qe bente ai,dhe keshtu bera. Kaluan 6 vite dhe u rregjistrova perseri. Shikoj qe ai me kishte kerkuar tek Njezer te humbur, per te ditur se si jam. Cne ky interesim ne 2007? Ia kam bere vetes me mijera here kete pyetje A me ka dashur ndopak ky njeri apo ka qen thjesht nje kalim kohe? Nuk kam bere ate qe bejn 99% e njerezve kur ndahen qe hedhin kujtimet qe kan nga i/e dashura. Unazen dhe foton e tij e kam akoma. Kjo gjendje po me shkaterron me shume se perpara. Nuk e di cte bej. Dhe pse gjithe diten e kam te zene me shkollen dhe punen mendja vetem tek ai. Si te dal nga kjo gjendje?



 Kerkim ke njerez te humbur?
C'ja fut kot moj Juli.........Per mendimin tim ti ke nevoje per PSIKOTERAPI....mbas shume seancash ke per tu sheruar....Zgjohu moj nga bota e cudirave dhe e fantazise se le nam....
Je e dashuruar dhe kete e kuptuam....dhe qe ai te ka lene targen..edhe kete e kuptuuam....(simbas atyre qe ju shkruani) dhe deshira juaj eshte qe kete hitori te cuditeshme dashurie ta vini ne qender te vemendjes......

Nje keshille per ty Juli;
MOS SHIKO SHUM FILMA TURQ

----------


## Julianna

Gabohesh. Ai me ka kerkuar mbas 3 vitesh jo une,por me kerkoi ne vendin e gabuar. Kjo esht pyetja qe i bej vetes : Pse pikerish atehere, ndoshta per te me dhene nje shpjegim? Be non lo so o e meglio non capisco più niente. P.S. Nuk shoh filma se skam kohe, lexoj shume

----------


## leci

Po na shkruaj ndonje gje me shume Juliana,se ne vitet 2003-2004 ka pasur shume dashuriçka ne fsh.
Presim ne vijim..

----------


## HEN-RI

> Gabohesh. Ai me ka kerkuar mbas 3 vitesh jo une,por me kerkoi ne vendin e gabuar. Kjo esht pyetja qe i bej vetes : Pse pikerish atehere, ndoshta per te me dhene nje shpjegim? Be non lo so o e meglio non capisco più niente. P.S. Nuk shoh filma se skam kohe, lexoj shume


Si te kerkoi ne vendin e gabuar?

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> Ne 2003 duke chatuar u njoha me 1 djale,i cili esht ne f.sh.


A mund te tregosh se cili antar i FSh-së eshte? nqftse nuk e ke problem....

----------


## Julianna

E kam takuar. Nuk mund ta them kush eshte.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Atëherë e paske zgjidhur problemin,besoj se eshte ai antari ergys i cili don te takohet.

Jetoni të lumtur!

----------


## Endless

> Jetoni të lumtur!



... dhe hajde me na nje borrokoc te vogel. Nese ne te ardhmen keni ndonje mos-marreveshje per emrin e djalit apo vajzes, na beni nje ze se prape ketu jemi ne. Mos me bridhni kot neper emisione televizive.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> E kam takuar. Nuk mund ta them kush eshte.


Na e thuaj,qe ti bejme nje kritike te forte.
Po na prishin forumin,po na lejn femrat e pamartuara.

----------


## gloreta

E dashur Juliana.

Askush nuk e di cfare ke perjetuar ti, as te akuzon kush.
Vetem ky qe te ka bere te vuash, meriton te te thote a e ka patur seriozisht apo jo.

E dashur, eshte e veshtire te marresh veten, por koha i sheron keto plage.

Ti e dashur, nqs ai nuk e ka patur seriozisht, nuk ia vlen te vuash per te, nqs e ka patur seriozisht, menyra me e mire eshte te te thote pse iku.
Duhet ta pranosh jo-ne dhe pse do te jete e dhimbshme per ty.

Mos e ler jeten tende te bukur duke pritur ate.
Merri forcat fillo dicka te re.
Gjithe te mirat. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Julianna

Gloreta dhe une ate kerkoj dhe kam kerkuar. Pse? Por senza parole . E kam provuar ta harroj por esht me e fort se une.

----------


## gloreta

> Gloreta dhe une ate kerkoj dhe kam kerkuar. Pse? Por senza parole . E kam provuar ta harroj por esht me e fort se une.



Jane ndjenja dashurie ato mi, se sa do te zgjasin koha e di. :buzeqeshje: 
Me e mira eshte qe ti keto ndjenja ti zevendesonsh me dicka tjeter


Duhet te pergatitesh per nje fillim te ri . E dashur jeta nuk te thote prit. Jeta te thote vazhdo.
Kjo quhet plagosje ne shpirt dhe eshte shume e veshtire ta marresh veten.
Koha do te te ta tregoje mi, mund edhe te ndodhe te dashurohesh prape. :buzeqeshje: 

Hidh hapat per nje te ardhme te re, mos e ler te kaluaren te te ndjeke nga pas, dhe te te pengoje te besh plane per te ardhmen. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## i/regjistruar

Femra eshte seks i dobet (eshte e provuar kjo) edhe Julianna e mbeshtet fuqishem kete teze.
ty s'te ka shkuar ndonjehere mendja se ai mund te kete qene i lidhur kur eshte njohtur me ty ? se fundja ne jete virtuale jeni njohtur apo jo ? (qejf ti, e qejf ai)

po sikure ky djali sot te jete i MARTUAR ti si do te veproje ? 

p.s. keshtu si shkruan ti i tmerron Meshkujt, jo per gje por Mashkulli (ai qe vlen) ndjenjave te forta i largohet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

> Ne 2003 duke chatuar u njoha me 1 djale,i cili esht ne f.sh. Une jetoja ne shqiperi ndersa ai jasht. Mbas  pak kohe lindi dashuria e para per mua se di e sata per ate. Cdo gje ne fillim shkonte mire por pasjaj filluan problemet pak nga mua e pak nga ai. Ne 2004 ma shkruan me sms qe é finita. Pa te dhene nje shpjegim,pse? Kam vuajtuar dhe vazhdoj te vuaj. Cte beja ne ato momente? Vendosa te mos e hapja me f.sh.ne menyre qe mos ti lexoja postimet qe bente ai,dhe keshtu bera. Kaluan 6 vite dhe u rregjistrova perseri. Shikoj qe ai me kishte kerkuar tek Njezer te humbur, per te ditur se si jam. Cne ky interesim ne 2007? Ia kam bere vetes me mijera here kete pyetje A me ka dashur ndopak ky njeri apo ka qen thjesht nje kalim kohe? Nuk kam bere ate qe bejn 99% e njerezve kur ndahen qe hedhin kujtimet qe kan nga i/e dashura. Unazen dhe foton e tij e kam akoma. Kjo gjendje po me shkaterron me shume se perpara. Nuk e di cte bej. Dhe pse gjithe diten e kam te zene me shkollen dhe punen mendja vetem tek ai. Si te dal nga kjo gjendje?


Mendoj se duhet ti japesh nje shanc te s'qarohet. Kot per kryezitet se cfare  do thote  :ngerdheshje: 


Mendoje se duhet te vazhdosh jeten tende , vitet mbyllin cdo plage .

----------


## mia@

Nuk je as e para as e fundit qe je zhgenjyer nga dashuria. Situaten tende e kam degjuar shpesh nder vajza. eshte nga me te zakonshmet qe mund te degjosh, por kuptohet secili e perjeton ne menyra te ndryshme. Ti i ke dhene cik me teper rendesi sec duhet. 
Nuk te donte atehere, tani shfaqet se e vret ndergjegja per menyren se si te la. A te do tani? Nuk e dime, mbase dhe ai vet se di. 
Gjithsesi eshte momenti yt  per tu hakmarre nese vertet do te bashkohet me ty. Injoroje.  :ngerdheshje: 
Trego qe edhe pse e ke dashur, ai nuk e meriton nje femer si ty. Nese te lendoi njehere ne menyre te tille, nuk eshte ndonje cudi ta bej prape. Shiko jeten tende. Te pret goxha karriere perpara, dhe mund te gjesh nje njeri qe te pershtatet, te pjekur qe di cfare kerkon, dhe jo nje kalama qe trembet nga pergjegjesite dhe nuk eshte akoma gati ti perkushtohet nje marredhenie afatgjate e serioze.
Pac fat!

----------


## i/regjistruar

> tani shfaqet se e vret ndergjegja per menyren se si te la.


jo ndergjegja, nuk egziston, por XHELOZIA, tmerri qe nje ish e dashur e konkuestuar me mund, eshte akoma ne qarkullim, tmerri qe ajo mund te shkruaj ketu me dike tjeter, tmerri qe ai mund te lexoj nga shkrimet e saja gjera te forta dedikuar dikujt tjeter, kshu gjerash pak a shume.

----------


## mia@

> jo ndergjegja, nuk egziston, por XHELOZIA, tmerri qe nje ish e dashur e konkuestuar me mund, eshte akoma ne qarkullim, tmerri qe ajo mund te shkruaj ketu me dike tjeter, tmerri qe ai mund te lexoj nga shkrimet e saja gjera te forta dedikuar dikujt tjeter, kshu gjerash pak a shume.


Rendesi ka te kuptoje qe  fakti qe ai po interesohet per te tani nuk do te thote qe ai e do.
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## i/regjistruar

do te bej te pamunduren qe ket gocen ta morim Partizone  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## i/regjistruar

ne ça cepi te Italise jeton ti moj Julianna ? dreqi e mori, paske shume pasion brenda  :buzeqeshje:

----------

